
EU force Facebook and Google to give police data under terrorism proposals - thesanerguy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/06/08/eu-force-facebook-google-give-police-data-terrorism-proposals/
======
Boothroid
It surprises me how supine governments are when dealing with these big tech
companies. If I were in charge and Facebook refused to comply with a request
for a terrorist's comms, I would 404 facebook.com across the UK as soon as the
necessary blocks could be put in place. I imagine you'd have those comms in
your inbox within half an hour.

~~~
evgen
It would be more likely that you would have a population up in arms and asking
themselves if they will need to bring their own tar and feathers to the 'run
these idiots out of town on a rail' party. Facebook is far more popular in the
UK than any politician or party and I think the only thing that would happen
within half an hour would be to table a vote of no confidence.

~~~
Boothroid
As if. The populace are even more disempowered than the government.

